# 64 0z coke



## rexmiller (Jul 28, 2004)

Does anyone have the 64 oz big returnable coke bottle any info???????
 Thanks
 Rex


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 28, 2004)

I've got a Canadian 64oz. The US 64oz aren't very common but I doubt if they are rare. It is one of their neatest big bottles. I see a lot of people making lamps out of them. They were returnable bottles I believed used during the 60s or 70s. I watched two go on ebay for $43, both were different so I guess they are worth around $20 each. The item number is 3688679149.
 Robert


----------



## rexmiller (Jul 28, 2004)

*Thanks Robert*

Do you know anything about grand pop
 Rex


----------



## digdug (Nov 4, 2004)

The 64 oz came out in 1973 (test market) and then by 1974 was in most areas.  3 different versions were made. 1. 1974 Small Screw Cap Hobbleskirt design-had problems with bottle exploding while filling with Coke, and small neck opening did not hold up well when bottles stacked on delivery trucks. 2. 1974 Wide Mouth Screw Cap Hobbleskirt- This helped the bottle from exploding during filling, but still didn't hold up under weight from being stacked. 3. 1975 Wide mouth Straight Wall- It was determined the Hobbleskirt design did not hold up in this large of a bottle. (2 Liter also was only Straight Walled design)    The 2 liter replaced 64 oz by 1977.  So 64 oz not to common. Especially the Small Screw Cap one.


----------



## roy92746 (Dec 11, 2016)

*I was there*

I was District Manager at the time.  Was bottled first in Lewiston, MT on an old converted milk filler.  We distributed throughout Montana.  I have one of the original bottles.  We did singles and 6 packs.  

Bob Roy


----------



## roy92746 (Dec 11, 2016)

I was District Manager at the time.  Was bottled first in Lewiston, MT on an old converted milk filler.  We distributed throughout Montana.  I have one of the original bottles.  We did singles and 6 packs.  

 Bob Roy


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 12, 2016)

rexmiller said:


> Do you know anything about grand pop
> Rex



There was a Grand Pop operation in Cincinnati that bottled Pepsi.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 12, 2016)

Originally Posted by *rexmiller* 

				 Do you know anything about grand pop
 Rex
There was a Grand Pop operation in Cincinnati that bottled Pepsi.


Wow talk about a late response!...to think it only took 12 long years! .....you did realize this post was from 2004 didn't you?...lol


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 12, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> Originally Posted by *rexmiller*
> 
> Do you know anything about grand pop
> Rex
> ...



I've been holding him in suspense and finally decided to give in.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 12, 2016)

jblaylock said:


> I've been holding him in suspense and finally decided to give in.



Ha ha ha!!!!!!!


----------

